# Paris Hilton @ Playboy Mansion Party [gesucht]



## Geldsammler (26 März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

suche seit einer Weile nach einer Bilderreihe von Paris Hilton,
müsste so aus dem Jahre 2003 oder 2004 stammen.
Speziell geht es um Partyfotos bei einer Fete Hugh Hefners (meine ich mich zu erinnern).
Sie trägt nur einen String und einen BH. Zur Sicherheit füge ich
mal zwei Bilder bei, die leider die einzigen sind, die ich bisher
finden konnte.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass mir jemand mit vielen weiteren
Fotos von diesem Abend aushelfen kann.

Viele Grüße,
Geldsammler


----------

